# updated 08-25-05 5 Gallon desk top vivarium...



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

This is a little 5 gallon Eclipse Hex 5 I set up to be sure I keep my mind on daydreaming about pdf's while I'm at work. I used a great stuff, cork, cypress wood backgound. My first effort with expanding foam. That stuff is no joke. There are places to hide in the back behind the plants. I will need to have a glass top cut for it to make it truley pdf/ff proof. The venus will come out in Nov. and go into the fridge. Maybe some java or x'mas tree moss in the little pool and one or two more plants.By then I will be in the mind to maybe pick up a dwarf tinc morph for the tank. Of course this being at work I will have to get some approval around here. So far my immediate supervisor is a frog fan. Only two more yay's to go. Wish me luck.
























A few new broms from Jace King. The Incaxfireball outside on the right will get it's home this weekend.


----------



## rleyh (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice viv. I tend to think it's more difficult to design a small one.

Rob


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks very nice for the size.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I think this tank looks awesome! I've been thinking of doing the same. Now I have to. Thanks for the inspriation.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

That is great. I cant believe it is a 5 gallon. The pics are decieving. You did a very nice job with it. I have a 5 1/2 gallon setup for a little one eyed azureus that I have. He will never be the size of a full grown azureus, so I made him a nice little viv that should suit his size for quite some time. Good luck getting the rest of the higher ups to let you keep them at work.

Why would you put your venus fly trap into the fridge. I dont understand. i have one and I would like to know the reasoning for this.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Nuggular said:


> Why would you put your venus fly trap into the fridge. I dont understand. i have one and I would like to know the reasoning for this.


fly traps are a temprate plant and require dormancy. without dormancy they will die off in a couple years. with a yearly dormancy they will more than likely live over 20 years if you do your part


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

So should I put it in the fridge when fall comes around and take it out of the fridge when spring hits.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*thanks everyone.*



Nuggular said:


> So should I put it in the fridge when fall comes around and take it out of the fridge when spring hits.


From what I've observed from the threads of some of the vets around here. That is exactly what you do. Hey if this $7. plant can last possibly 20 years that's pretty cool. 
At fist I was going to use an upright 5 1/2 gallon but, the space was too small to work with. This hex is much wider though not as tall. Plus it's acrylic which is a little safer for the work environment. Once I mod the top and lock it. I'll start with the pleazzze. I've been ever so good. I'll feed em and keep the food at home and in the cage. I swear. I'm glad people on the board enjoy it. This is my second viv. I'm allready starting to scheme on a twenty gallon long..


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Where did you get that 5 gallon hex?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*here ya go.*

Dig it Nug. http://www.6thaveaquarium.com This is a store in San Francisco, CA. I went here. The Eclipse Hex 5 sells for $36. in this store. Most places and online are near $50. It's a fully loaded fishtank you know bio wheel and hood with lamp. The light is a 13 watt compact flouresent. So It's more expensive then your usually rectangular 5 1/2 gallon glass. Keeping in mind I still figure another $20. more for future modding to the lid.
Blaze on!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

39.85 from amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... 1?v=glance


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

thx guys.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice vivarium Matt! Let us know how that venus flytrap works out for you, I've tried them before without much luck.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey thats not fair(lol)i had a 5.5 gal verts that looked really nice and everyone sort of shunned it due to its size so i changed it to a 10 gal vert thats still in the making. I live by san fransisco sort of i personally cant stand 6th aveneue due to the car of their fish and coral.

Do you have a sw tank? I have a reef tank


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*wahhh..*

BooBoo:
Wahhh.. youngen don't hate. I'm sorry your design didn't receive more love. It was a retangular tank I assume since you mentioned it was a vert. Sorry you felt you had to tear it down. Do things for your own pleasure don't sweat other people opinons. I worried alot about peer approval when I was your age too. Do you still got a pics of it? I would like to see it for myself.
Sixthave's animals, plants, and set up's are dirty. I would not buy a living creature from there. However when I need tanks and cypress It's a bargin. You'll see some day you too will support a household and a hobby.
I think you told me before your near Sac. Is that correct?
Did you go to the herpshow last month? I wish I lived closer or owned a car myself so I could have attended.
Since I believe you have been in the hobby longer than me do you have some positive or negative input for me regarding the setup of this tank? I would appreciate your input too. 
No I do not own a fish setup. At my house fish are food.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

HWAT HERP SHOW I MISSED IT? ugghhhh

I never took pics i wrote somwhere i am making this cool little 5.5 for a thimb and everybody said it was way small so down it went. Oh well


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh yes i do love the tank for got to mention it


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*updated*

Updated with New Broms. See first post.


----------

